# 1899 bicycles



## Macb1973 (Aug 7, 2022)

According to the paper this  is a 1899 30”  from the magnet co I need some parts if you can help I will Appreciate pictures whit price t


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 7, 2022)

@Jesse McCauley 
@New Mexico Brant


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Aug 8, 2022)

Phew this ol' boy- purrrddy haggard but an impressive crankset for sure! 
What size wheels are on it now? 26" it appears based on the tires?


----------



## Macb1973 (Aug 8, 2022)

Jesse McCauley said:


> Phew this ol' boy- purrrddy haggard but an impressive crankset for sure!
> What size wheels are on it now? 26" it appears based on the tires?



Yes 26” are on the bicycl no


----------



## Blue Streak (Aug 10, 2022)

Great bicycle. Below is everything I can find about the _Magnet Cycle Company_. Looks like it was only in existence 1898-1899. Also found another maker called _Otis Bicycle Company_ that offered the almost identical 30 incher. And found information about the Ewald eccentric crankset. All of these companies were in Chicago 1898-1900. 

Your wheels, seat, handlebar/stem and pedal do not look original but period correct parts can be found here on CABE. It looks like the bearing races are missing from the crankset. Those will be really hard to find. Probably need to find a good machinist to make new parts. Do you see a serial number stamped on the frame anywhere? Are there holes for a name badge?

*Magnet Cycle Company*

From June 16, 1898 issue of _The Cycle Age & Trade Review:_







From October 20, 1898 issue of _The Cycle Age & Trade Review:_







From December 15, 1898 issue of _The Wheel:_







From January 5, 1899 issue of _The Wheel:_










From February 16, 1899 issue of _The Cycle Age & Trade Review:_




P. H. Barker Patent referenced in above article:








From September 14, 1899 issue of _The Cycle Age & Trade Review:_


----------



## Blue Streak (Aug 10, 2022)

*Otis Bicycle Company (1896-1900) - Chicago*

April 7, 1896 - Chicago Tribune




September 4, 1898 - _The Inter Ocean (Chicago)_




October 20, 1898 - _The Wheel_







November 3, 1898 - _The Cycle Age & Trade Review_




January 12, 1899 - _The Cycle Age & Trade Review_




January 12, 1899 - _The Wheel_




February 2, 1899 - _The Cycle Age & Trade Review_







March 2, 1899 -_ The Cycle Age & Trade Review_















April 27, 1899 - _The Cycle Age & Trade Review_




December 27, 1900 - _Chicago Tribune_




January 3, 1901 - _The Bicycling World & Motorcycle Review_




January 6, 1901 - _The Inter Ocean (Chicago)_




_1899 "Otis Special" 30-in. Wheel_


----------



## Blue Streak (Aug 10, 2022)

*Ewald Manufacturing Company (1898-1900) - Chicago*

October 27, 1898 - _The Cycle Age & Trade Review_




January 5, 1899 - _The Wheel_










January 12, 1899 - _The Wheel_




February 2, 1899 - _The Cycle Age & Trade Review_




February 16, 1899 - _The Wheel_




February 23, 1899 - _The Wheel_




June 1, 1899 - _The Cycle Age & Trade Review_







June 15, 1899 - _The Cycle Age & Trade Review_




September 14, 1899 - _The Cycle Age & Trade Review_







January 25, 1900 - _The Cycle Age & Trade Review









 


_


----------



## ccmerz (Aug 10, 2022)

The good news is, I have a pair of C1900 NOS 30" wood rims. The bad news is I don't have the bike...


----------



## Gimletbikes (Aug 10, 2022)

Blue Streak said:


> _1899 "Otis Special" 30-in. Wheel_
> View attachment 1677750
> View attachment 1677751



I would like to ride this on the flattest of flat planes and with the fattest muscle-y thighs I've ever had and with the widest curly mustache


----------



## Macb1973 (Aug 15, 2022)

ccmerz said:


> The good news is, I have a pair of C1900 NOS 30" wood rims. The bad news is I don't have the bike...



Are you considering selling


----------



## partsguy (Aug 15, 2022)

ccmerz said:


> The good news is, I have a pair of C1900 NOS 30" wood rims. The bad news is I don't have the bike...



Time to make an offer then!


----------



## ccmerz (Aug 16, 2022)

Macb1973 said:


> Are you considering selling



No, not at this time, because then I would be "giving up" the search. Mostly, it's what drives us forward..... Patience is it's own reward


----------



## Macb1973 (Aug 16, 2022)

Thanks i going to sell the bicycle  thanks


----------



## corbettclassics (Aug 21, 2022)

I have a sneaking suspicion this bike is not a "MAGNET"!!


----------



## Macb1973 (Aug 21, 2022)

Please if you have any information or pictures please sha


----------



## Macb1973 (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## corbettclassics (Aug 21, 2022)

This bike does not look like a "Magnet" in my eyes.

1) it does not have the same rear dropouts.
2) it does not have the same seat cluster.
3) it does not have the same chain stays (center crimp along tube)
4) it does not have the same chain ring - yes it is even different (yes it's actually different if you look at the center - does not have the 5 points .. it's circular)


----------



## Macb1973 (Aug 21, 2022)

Macb1973 said:


> Please if you have any information or pictures please sha





corbettclassics said:


> I have a sneaking suspicion this bike is not a "MAGNET"!!



I am researchin Looks more like and Otis bicycle


----------



## corbettclassics (Aug 21, 2022)

Let me try to solve this for you >

What you have is a "CROSBY PEERLESS" ( and not a "MAGNET" )

1) it has the exact same rear dropouts.
2) it has the exact same entire seat cluster.
3) it has the exact same crimped chain stays.
4) it has the exact same chain ring with the center having the 5 star points to each area and not circular type as on the Magnet.
5) it even has the exact same rear cog as the original ad (which actually is not an identifying feature though but does still retain the original cog).


----------



## Macb1973 (Aug 21, 2022)

Thanks for the information i appreciated


----------



## Macb1973 (Sep 4, 2022)

By any chance do you know the year it was made


----------



## Blue Streak (Sep 4, 2022)

From _The Cycle Age & Trade Review_ references below Crosby bicycles were sold 1899-1900. Also found newspaper references that Crosby bicycles were sold 1899-1901.

February 9, 1899 - _The Cycle Age & Trade Review:_





March 9 , 1899 - _The Cycle Age & Trade Review:_




May 18, 1899 - _The Cycle Age & Trade Review:_




June 15, 1899 - _The Cycle Age & Trade Review:_




September 14, 1899 - _The Cycle Age & Trade Review:_







January 19, 1900 - _The Cycle Age & Trade Review:


_


----------

